# 7DII HDMI output.



## Valvebounce (Jul 27, 2017)

Hi Folks. 
I have a quick (hopefully) question about the 7DII HDMI output is it suitable for recording? 
A bit of the back story, I have been asked to take some photos and maybe some video, the question arose as to whether the camera HDMI output feed was recordable quality, it all started as some photo's then they found that I had the 7DII and asked if I could do some video, I have warned that I am not a videographer, but they said no worries it was just an idea they wanted to work with, haha, I think this may be rapidly spiralling out of control! :
If anyone can answer the HDMI question I'd appreciate it, thanks in advance for any help, oh, by the way this all starts tomorrow 10am it is now 10pm. 
Thanks in advance for any help. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Yiannis A - Greece (Jul 28, 2017)

Dear Graham,
i used to own the camera about 2 1/2 years ago (i bought it the 1st day it was available in Athens shops and almost immediately regretted doing so, because i got three "lemons" in a row; the known problem with the AF was existent in the first one and also in both the replacement copies i was given) and still have the pdf version of its manual after getting rid of the particular cameras. The answer to your question is "YES"; 7D mark II can send 1080p signal to a recorder (like Atomos etc) connected to the HDMI output.
Just have a decent mic connected to it because, as usual, the internal ones suck compared to a good quality external one!

Hope i helped you, have the best of times shooting with your camera.

Best wishes
Yiannis A, Athens, Greece.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 1, 2017)

Hi Yiannis. 
My apologies, I wrote a reply to you on the 29th, but I guess I was so tired I didn't send it or closed the page too soon before it finished uploading. 
Thank you for your reply, it will be helpful, and I do have a decent(ish) mic, a Rode Stereo Video mic. So far I have only taken some stills of a fairly boring installation process in a prestigious location and I am not at liberty to share the shots, I have some more opportunities to get shots and I will try to grab a couple from a public location which I can share in case anyone is interested. 
Again my apologies, I appreciate the help people like you provide and I felt terrible that it appeared I had not the manners to thank you. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Yiannis A - Greece said:


> Dear Graham,
> i used to own the camera about 2 1/2 years ago (i bought it the 1st day it was available in Athens shops and almost immediately regretted doing so, because i got three "lemons" in a row; the known problem with the AF was existent in the first one and also in both the replacement copies i was given) and still have the pdf version of its manual after getting rid of the particular cameras. The answer to your question is "YES"; 7D mark II can send 1080p signal to a recorder (like Atomos etc) connected to the HDMI output.
> Just have a decent mic connected to it because, as usual, the internal ones suck compared to a good quality external one!
> 
> ...


----------

